# Erie and Sandusky Bay Report



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought now that the crappie bite for the most part is over , I'd give my thoughts.
Many of you read where the Crappie bite would be big this year in the bay area, but what they failed to do was say where.
Now this Spring for me for the most part was a bust. All the hot spots in years past was dead in the water and many of the Crappie seekers where wondering what happened ?
For me my total numbers were down , but I found that I had to break out my small boat and head further into the Sandusky Bay to connect with the Crappies.
Why ?
The only thing I figured was the water now has become so clear that the crappies were traveling further into the bay to get to better stained water.
This looks like it may be a trend for the future years also.

I made my way all the way to the opening of the Sandusky River where it dumps into the bay to get numbers. Also where the creeks like Green Creek, where it ends at the bay was a salvage for me in cathing them.

I know crappies are partial to light and the stained water seems to draw them this year.
So, for all of you that plan on future haunts to the Bay stay closer to the stained water and you should fair out well.

The hard part will be finding a ramp close enough to the action. My baot I can launch anywhere and that allowed me the freedom to have acess to close waters.

Hope this helps all of you in future trips.

As for the Bass, now that's a different story , they are all around the bay and the closed period from last year has really produced some bigger fish.

I dropped the idea of keeping track of the numbers of bass when they hit so often. Of course you have to release them till the 25th, but what a fight to make you day.

Good fishing to All,
JimG


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the report Jim and thanks for your help this year. I appreciate all your advice and posts. 

JimmyZ


----------

